# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Mecadesign3d Services- 3D Modeling for 3D Printing

## noeliawalter

*MecaDesign3d*

My name is   Noelia Walter and I am designer at Mecadesign3d.com
We are a team of designers working to do the best for you, to make your ideas come true. Make tour 3D sketches and images to 3d parts and show your products with photo realistic animations.

Rates 10$ per hour

Our work methodology is:
1. We estimate the budget based on work-time.
2. We will send a picture with the results of the work.
3. If you are satisfied with the work then you pay the agreed budget through Pay-Pal.
4. After confirmation we send you the files.


Kind Regards


Noelia Walter
Mecadesigner

----------

